# Beer Can Duck??



## ddog27 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was shopping in Wal-mart and I saw that they have frozen ducks in with the frozen chicken and turkeys. I was wondering if anyone had ever smoked a duck, beer can chicken style? Any other tips for smoking a duck?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 23, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing.....duck would see like a natural low and slow.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, there you go dog, pick up a duck and all your previous problems are solved  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Oct 23, 2006)

[smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 23, 2006)

Hmmm. I'd rather have my duck medium. Let us know how it goes. Get a big one, and since their so long... Get some cans of Fosters! ... and umm You may wanna save one for the duck to sit on too.... Yeah.  8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 23, 2006)

I've heard that duck is a much leaner meat than a chicken...perhaps low and slow isn't a benefit in this case... :?


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 23, 2006)

I am thinking the opposite Greg. Duck has a lot more fat on it, so much extra that I don't think the beer can thing will do much for the flavor or juiceyness of it. Buy it and post pics at any rate! :P


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I've heard that duck is a much leaner meat than a chicken...perhaps low and slow isn't a benefit in this case... :?



The meat is leaner, however, the skin is extremely fatty. I've never smoked one so I would be interested in how it turns out. I always thought it would be tough to get a duck rolled up in the papers for smoking. [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2ics2rof]I've heard that duck is a much leaner meat than a chicken...perhaps low and slow isn't a benefit in this case... :?



The meat is leaner, however, the skin is extremely fatty. I've never smoked one so I would be interested in how it turns out. I always thought it would be tough to get a duck rolled up in the papers for smoking. [smilie=a_chuckle.gif][/quote:2ics2rof]
use a pipe!


----------



## Finney (Oct 23, 2006)

You would benefit from temps around 350*.  You really want crispy skin with duck.  It would be even better if you have temps over 425* for the first 1/2hr then reduce to 350 for the rest of the cook.  

Don't forget to prick the skin to let the fat run out.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I've heard that duck is a much leaner meat than a chicken...perhaps low and slow isn't a benefit in this case... :?



Duck is tricky. The best part of the duck ... as in many things... is the breasts.  Thick layer of fat (score), but Yes... the meat is very lean which is why it's commonly cooked like a tender prime piece of beef.. High heat in pan for just a couple minutes, served medium and sliced against the grain.

But the dark meat has a totally different flavor.  

The whole duck *may* taste really great smoked. I've never tried it, so I can't say. However I think the breasts will not fare so well on low and slow and would become tough / chewy. But Give it a shot! I'd like to know as well.

Duck fat is a great thing, so I'd put a pan underneath to collect all that artery clogging goodness! Don't forget to turn that carcass into a wonderful stock as well!


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 23, 2006)

Just did Duck halves this w/e.... took little over an hour at 350 on the smoker... I then put in grate extention, to raise duck higher up, and  cooked  for another 15-20 minutes , to crisp skin.. turned out well..


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 23, 2006)

My only experience with duck is wild duck.  It taste like liver.  If you like liver then you will like it cooked any old way.

Just remember that it don't matter what you do to it. 

You can inject it and smoke it, marinate it for a week and grill it or bread and fry it.  It is still going to taste like whatever you put on it or in it and DUCK.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 23, 2006)

Think we can all agree that beer can duck aint a good plan.  Also aint too good a plan on chicken either.  Go to food tv and do it like Emeril says. I taught him how to cook tame ducks one time seems like.  Yeah thats the ticket. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Think we can all agree that beer can duck aint a good plan.



I am not going to agree with that. I've had excellent results with smoked domestic duck and wild ducks grill real tasty, if you avoid shooting salt water ducks. I don't have pictures of either but I've smoked four domestic ducks, the frozen ones in the meat case just like dog was asking about. I used a peking duck/smoked duck recipe posted by jeff lowe over on the bullet site.

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc ... 8480060152

For wild duck, I skin 'em, take both halves of the breast off like little filets, and wack off the legs/thighs. I marinate these parts over night in Italian salad dressing and then grill on a hot fire.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Oct 23, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well dont think you realize...you may not be normal.
> 
> bigwheel



That certainly is one possible explanation.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Oct 24, 2006)

I think I am need to smoke me some duck....sounds like a good idea to me....  It would seem that the higher fat content of the skin would lend it self well to low and slow....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 24, 2006)

I can remember chewing on some BBs. And those pin feathers are a drag. Dip em in wax and peel. And the women folk think they got it hard.


----------

